# Large Frame Models & Spec's



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are the Bolens Large Frame Tractor Models and Specifications
for the years 1967 through 1987.


----------



## rdrat69 (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks much


----------

